# Onions with bulb on top?



## BJ (Aug 8, 2004)

In the early spring we planted some Colorado Sweet Onion sets. We have pulled some throughout the spring to enjoy in our salads. Now I see that a few plants grew a tall straight stalk with bulb on the top. I've never seen this happen before. What are these and should I cut them off...will the onion be ok????


----------



## sylvar (Nov 2, 2004)

This happens sometimes when you grow from sets. THey are trying to go to seed. If you let them go long enough that "bulb" will break open and you will see a cluster of flowers. break those stalks off or the bulbs won't get any larger.

Sylvar

edited to add: you can still eat them, but you may notice that they have a green stem through the middle.




BJ said:


> In the early spring we planted some Colorado Sweet Onion sets. We have pulled some throughout the spring to enjoy in our salads. Now I see that a few plants grew a tall straight stalk with bulb on the top. I've never seen this happen before. What are these and should I cut them off...will the onion be ok????


----------



## Kevin and Laura (Jun 23, 2002)

Yep, I agree. Just take your pocket knife and lop off the top 2 inches or so of the stalk with seed knot. The onion bulb will start gaining again. Also, about a week before you decide to pull the onions take your foot and break over the onion top. Not completely but just broken. The onion will hold more juice and flavor when you pull them down this winter. I dont think it does much for a freshly eaten onion but I think it helps the ones your going to tie up.


Kevin


----------

